# Would a reputable breeder post on Kijiji?



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

Would a reputable breeder post on Kijiji?

Looking through all the listings in Vancouver, it just seems most/all of them are backyard breeders. Greater Vancouver Area toy poodle classifieds, find toy poodle in Greater Vancouver Area - Kijiji Greater Vancouver Area Free Classifieds

One of the listings that I contacted, the lady said she can show me the mom and dad of the pup but she has to "bring" it from another house because she has a house just for dogs =S I guess the house that I'm suppose to go to to see the pup is the "show" house. Does this scream puppy mill or what?

It appears to me that most reputable and ethical breeders do not do much marketing and are found through referrals.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

If you do a forum search on "kijiji," you'll see it's been discussed a number of times and opinions vary. Here's one thread about it.

http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/21547-pups-kijiji.html


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

PoodleNoodle said:


> It appears to me that most reputable and ethical breeders do not do much marketing and are found through referrals.


You are correct, though some excellent breeders do sometimes list a litter on Kijiji. Of course, the only way you'd know they are an excellent breeder is through a referral . . .

I know it's really hard to be patient, but this is one of those situations where good things really do come to those who wait. Keep searching, and contact all the breeders the folks on this Forum vouch for, even if it seems like a long shot. Sooner or later, the stars will align and before you know it, you'll be in line for a sweet poodle pup.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

I think that in previouse threads we pretty much came to the conclusion that it is highly regional and you should proceed with caution. But the same can be said for a reputable breeder that overbreeds/is not closely watching the health of their lines, but would never need to post an ad anywhere due to high demand. I think you will end up running into a lot more miller/BYB with Kijiji then a poodle club. But for buyers and sellers Kijiji it's free and easy to check, so why not use it as a tool?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Doesn't matter where they advertise, you can always get the parent's names and do your own homework. Plus you can easily spot some that you won't even bother with.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

Pluto said:


> I think that in previouse threads we pretty much came to the conclusion that it is highly regional and you should proceed with caution. But the same can be said for a reputable breeder that overbreeds/is not closely watching the health of their lines, but would never need to post an ad anywhere due to high demand. I think you will end up running into a lot more miller/BYB with Kijiji then a poodle club. But for buyers and sellers Kijiji it's free and easy to check, so why not use it as a tool?


Roughly about 14 out of 15 ads are obviously BYBs. It seems to me that real ethical toy poodle breeders aren't driven by sales but for their strong passion for toy poodles. Most of ethical breeders have champions.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Doesn't matter where they advertise, you can always get the parent's names and do your own homework. Plus you can easily spot some that you won't even bother with.


Where do you look up the parents using their name? This would be a handy research tool.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

nope. contact your local poodle club, poodle club of america or something of that nature. Where are you located? What sort of puppy are you looking for? There are tons of people on this forum who have experience with tons of different breeders and would be happy to guide you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

In my humble opinion, I have seen some fine breeders advertise on Kijiji. I have seen some obvious disasters advertise there too. So, it is up to the consumer to do their due diligence and find out more and research like crazy. You can get a perfectly wonderful pup from a very ethical breeder, but know that that is not always the case.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

brownlikewoah said:


> nope. contact your local poodle club, poodle club of america or something of that nature. Where are you located? What sort of puppy are you looking for? There are tons of people on this forum who have experience with tons of different breeders and would be happy to guide you.


I'm looking for a toy poodle pup in white, cream or red. I have posted many threads asking for help. I got some good advise from wonderful people on this forum. However, I still haven't found a breeder who has proven to me that the pups and the parents are fully tested.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

PoodleNoodle: I would research the PCA and then see if that particular breeder is listed, etc. and ask for referrals to breeders in your area. If that breeder comes up with that method of research, I would feel good. If it does not, I say follow your gut. There are many many good breeders out there, so you should start with those.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Where are you located?


Vancouver, BC, Canada. Most breeders I've contacted are from Canada.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

PoodleNoodle said:


> Vancouver, BC, Canada. Most breeders I've contacted are from Canada.


Too bad you aren't into standards, in my search I found a few nice breeders, but for blacks which I don't want in your area. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

OK, so I was going to defend Kijiji a little. I found Sophie on Kijiji, she was exactly as advertised, Registered Purebred, health tested, excellent temperament. A very good PET! I absolutely adore her. Then...I clicked on the link in the OP's post. 

You can try searching parents at Poodle Health Database or Poodle Pedigree. Or visit the Poodle Club of Canada website. Call the breeders listed and see if they know anyone. Unfortunately, the PCC list is not a very great resource, I know lots of very good breeders that are not listed. But they may know someone. 

SO, as far as kijiji, I had a look and I did not see a single ad there that looked like the dog was from a reputable breeder. There are certainly lots of tPoo ads, but a couple of things that I saw right off was some that talk about teacup...this is absolutely a red flag that it's a BYB. There is only 3 sizes of poodles recognized in North America and they are *NOT* teacup, teddy bear and moyen. Second thing I saw was rehoming previously purchased dogs...if the dog was from a reputable breeder, it would go back to them..they will rehome it if needed.

Good luck with the search. I was about 2 years finding Sophie. It was definitely worth the wait.


----------

